# "Trapping the eastern coyote"



## roadkillMAN1995 (Oct 22, 2012)

When trapping the eastern coyote what set would be suggested? Its all about location, location, location. But where are prime spots to have a set? If you have pictures or could take pictures id really appreciate it.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Wherever the coyotes travel! :lol: :wink:

Figure out where they travel, and thats the spot.

Anywhere you have edge effect where two habitat types meet. Places where three or more types meet is better.

Trail and road intersections are good, especially if there is a habitat change there. Bottlenecks and funnels are good. Saddles in ridge lines, drainage hubs, salient features in otherwise featureless ground (like a rockpile in the middle of a flat field). etc etc etc etc.


----------



## roadkillMAN1995 (Oct 22, 2012)

Thanks for the input bareback


----------

